# Indoor, non-chemical mosquito trap?



## tko98 (Aug 20, 2019)

So we found the source of the problem (some water in a vase) and removed it but after a few days, we're still getting bit, mostly in the master bedroom in the afternoon and evening.

Is there any reasonably priced, non-chemical trap you guys could recommend to clear our 2-bedroom apartment?

I'm unable to post links but I saw a couple of Dynatrap brand traps on Amazon. One with a light source and vacuum fan and another type with a light source and sticky pad.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mosquitos don't like wind. Fans help.

I wonder if the vase was secondary? The mosquitoes could be there from another source & just laid eggs in the vase water.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Vase water doesn't sound like a source to me; I think something else is in play as well.


----------



## tko98 (Aug 20, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> Vase water doesn't sound like a source to me; I think something else is in play as well.


I actually saw the larvae in the vase.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a Dynatrap running right now right beside me and to better answer your question I just removed the catch container at the bottom and I was impressed at the amount of dead bugs, mostly moths as I doubt I could see a dead mosquito in that pile of bugs. I've only seen a couple get close and sucked in but from the collected results it is quietly doing its job, stays on 24/7.

My source of bugs is obvious to me, my back door 3' away stays open much of the day and the puppy nature calls let a bunch more in several times every night.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

tko98 said:


> I actually saw the larvae in the vase.


There can be a place they are coming from and water sources they lay eggs in (& the larvae grow).


----------



## tko98 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> There can be a place they are coming from and water sources they lay eggs in (& the larvae grow).


I've searched high and low and can't find anywhere else they could be coming from. No other plants and no other standing water. Also, I've checked for rips or gaps in our window screens.


----------



## tko98 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> I have a Dynatrap running right now right beside me and to better answer your question I just removed the catch container at the bottom and I was impressed at the amount of dead bugs, mostly moths as I doubt I could see a dead mosquito in that pile of bugs. I've only seen a couple get close and sucked in but from the collected results it is quietly doing its job, stays on 24/7.
> 
> My source of bugs is obvious to me, my back door 3' away stays open much of the day and the puppy nature calls let a bunch more in several times every night.
> 
> Bud


Which model do you have?

Any thoughts on these two?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4R1SA2/

https://www.amazon.com/DT3019W-Flylight-Insect-White-Plugins/dp/B07BFFJ31B/


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's a model TD1000-12v

Haven't seen the second one but it uses sticky tape that has to be replaced. I saw the lamps for my Dynatrap on the shelf at my local hardware store. The internal fan should last a long time as it looks similar to what our computers use. But I will pick up a spare lamp just in case things change down the road.

I would opt for the first one as it only needs to have the bugs emptied.

Bud


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is there any reasonably priced, non-chemical trap you guys could recommend to clear our 2-bedroom apartment?


Ayuh,...... A Fly-swatter,.....


----------



## tko98 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> It's a model TD1000-12v
> 
> Haven't seen the second one but it uses sticky tape that has to be replaced. I saw the lamps for my Dynatrap on the shelf at my local hardware store. The internal fan should last a long time as it looks similar to what our computers use. But I will pick up a spare lamp just in case things change down the road.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------

